# Forum > Diablo 2 Resurrected > Diablo 2 Resurrected Bots and Programs > [Hack] I'm looking for the creator of MapHack or Bot.

## justhis2

Hi, I'm Korean.
Diablo 2 revival is a very hot game in Korea. I think other countries are the same.
The reason I'm here is because...
I'm looking for a bot or map back producer.
I'm confident that I'll sell it a lot in Korea.
If you're interested, send me a message on Discord Cash Note #7202 , and I'll tell you more details.

----------


## Akooa

cant add your dc

----------


## donut91

I am also looking for a developer of maphack or bots. I am Korean and I can speak English well.
Please discord to 보리탱#4124.
I guarantee your sales in Korea.

----------


## justhis2

CashNote#7202

----------


## justhis2

> cant add your dc


CashNote#7202

----------

